# JINAN | Ping An Finance Center | 360m | 1181ft | 62 fl | 200m | 656ft | 43 fl | T/O



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Do we know where the plot for the Supertall is?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^ the barren land with the massive piles dug. this is UC!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 15 by Shawn.F


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wsylegolas


*2.11*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Already getting back to work. Jinan means business!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
wsylegolas

*2.22*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 泉水美如画 via *Yuri*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hypersun


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wsylegolas

*3.30*


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

2019-4-21








http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3070835&extra=page%3D1&page=29


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Shawn.F










by hanqilei


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Shawn.F


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hanqilei

*6.6*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wsylegolas

*6.8*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hypersun


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Does anyone know in which part of the city the construction site is? :dunno: I've been to Jinan several times before, so I'm quite curious.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by EasonHu


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hanqilei

*8.8*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by anai




























via EasonHu


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hanqilei

*8.18*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by hypersun 2020/04/16 














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 鲜衣怒马Mark 4.25








































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by CBR1000RR 2020/05/07 





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by vcvc 2020/05/10














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by CBR1000RR

2020/05/11












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by hypersun 2020/05/19





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by涅槃花如火May 24, 2020*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*byCuritiscMay 26, 2020













*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by Sunglassh





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by Curitisc

2020 06 01 














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by ds112358

2020/06/06














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 清澈的风

2020/06/15














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by CBR1000RR

2020/07/01





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by SeizeTheDay

2020/07/13














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 高楼迷地铁族

2020/07/23














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by  gt_by_citroen*

*2020/07/30












































*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 21 by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-04 by hanqilei


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-17 by CBR1000RR


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

So many cranes!!!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this cbd will put Jinan on the map


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 海纳百川mcc via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 17 by 48941917


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 23 by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*









*October 23 by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I really like the cladding on the secondary tower!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 29 by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that 200-meter building is already topped out


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 底色太阳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 底色太阳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 8 by 海纳百川mcc via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*









*November 8 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*









*By 皇城根 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice to see this CBD is clearly visible from the central, cold part of the city like the central lake.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The seventh shape said:


> Nice to see this CBD is clearly visible from the central, cold part of the city like the central lake.


I was in Jinan as recently as 2018, I just checked through my pictures at Daming Lake and I have not a single one facing this direction. So I'm pretty sure there was not much to see here back then


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes not much. I remember you could see the main tower for Shandong University in that direction and nothing much taller than that, but it will look a lot more interesting soon.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 21 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*









*November 21 by 重宏 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-27 by waiguodehenduo


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 04 by ds112358


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-05 盐店街


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The seventh shape said:


> main tower for Shandong University


I'm not familiar with that building, which one is it?

*By 摩天拽 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 06 by Z·L·X


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-09 by ds112358 










Tower 2 - 200 m


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

【封顶】[山] 绿地山东国际金融中心（IFC）|428米|88层 - 第484页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【封顶】[山] 绿地山东国际金融中心（IFC）|428米|88层 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 22 by SeizeTheDay


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 13 by Z·L·X









May 14 by SeizeTheDay


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Beautiful aerial drone screenshots capturing of the whole new Jinan CBD rising on a lovely summer day.
The angles of these two screenshots give an excellent view of the Ping'An Finance Center. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7098298687624839688?logTag=9510686a2b968d8dca95


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is a huge boost for a second-tier city


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/05/22 by cvncvn1


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost topped out


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 27:*








2022年的济南新区 by 182****9054 on 500px.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/06/22 by Z·L·X


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

16/06/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

SHE'S TOPPED OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By Z·L·X on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 25 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 14:*








济南CBD中央商务区发展近况实景图 by 当然而已 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 16 by wsylegolas


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 1 by Z·L·X on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah... it looks topped out


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 07 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/08/22 by SeizeTheDay


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

flat top and no helipad 😭 😭


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

05/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

16/09/22 by Z·L·X


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/10/22 by wsylegolas 

















12/10/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 20 by wsylegolas


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 01 by AKA98


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-12 by wsylegolas


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 10 by ds112358


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 10 by Again141


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 11 by 张逸哲


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

城市风光建筑 by 张逸哲 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 27 by JankoS


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-05 by 山水喜相逢 




























200 m


----------

